# Selling Stock Photos to a blog



## Epiphany (Feb 3, 2019)

I recently started working with a blog doing a multitude of jobs.  One spot they asked me to fill is providing stock images for them to use on their website.  I have no idea how to charge!  She was looking a price per image.  $25/ image to much or to little?  I don't feel their budget is probably large.

Thanks!


----------



## Designer (Feb 3, 2019)

I think whatever price you agree upon should probably have some kind of limits, both in terms of where/how often it is published, and for how long.  Make sure you have all that covered in the contract.

One easy way to find out how much stock images go for these days is to visit one or two stock photo sites and find out the prices that they are charging.


----------



## tirediron (Feb 3, 2019)

Start by asking them what their budget for stock photography is; if it's an amount you can live with, fine.  If not, negotiate.  I doubt however, there will be a lot of money in it, and since they can get tens of thousands of RF images from the various micro-stock 'sites for next to nothing, pushing too hard could cost you the job.


----------

